# Dumb Warning Labels



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

15 Stunningly Dumb Warning Labels


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

and sadly, there is a reason for those warning labels....

(actually, the last one is taken very seriously by bird owners: Supposedly birds have been falling of their perches in respratory distress within minutes of the teflon over heating...)


Sometimes I wonder about the story behind labels and announcements like that: I have seen signs in 2 doctor's offices now that warn that 'firearms are not permitted on the premises'


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

I think it was McDonalds a few years back that had a warning label on their Apple Pie

"Contents becomes hot when heated"


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've seen a few of those before, but that carton of eggs takes the cake!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

This one is my favirote, but sadly it is not real


----------



## crushing (Mar 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I think it was McDonalds a few years back that had a warning label on their Apple Pie
> 
> "Contents becomes hot when heated"


 
They've been known to also serve coffee hot to unsuspecting customers.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

crushing said:


> They've been known to also serve coffee hot.


 
True but it is much harder to put "do not hold cup between legs while driving because the contents may be hot" on a little label


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> True but it is much harder to put "do not hold cup between legs while driving because the contents may be hot" on a little label



I don't know, they have been putting ridiculously long warnings on alcohol and cigarettes for a long time now...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2011)

granfire said:


> I don't know, they have been putting ridiculously long warnings on alcohol and cigarettes for a long time now...


 
True but you cant spill the cigarettes on you while your reading the warning label and if you spill the alcohol on you while your reading the warning label it wont burn you well that is unless it is on the side of the shot glass you happen to be doing flaming shots in but that is a whole other issue but put that on a cup of McDonalds coffee the next thing you know you would need another warning label telling you not to read the warning label or you might burn yourselfwhich would lead to another and another and another just to cover themselves and eventually you would get a brochure of warning labels with every cup of coffee :uhyeah:

Yes I know I went off the deep end there but I had fun


----------



## granfire (Mar 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> True but you can&#8217;t spill the cigarettes on you while your reading the warning label and if you spill the alcohol on you while your reading the warning label it won&#8217;t burn you&#8230; well that is unless it is on the side of the shot glass you happen to be doing flaming shots in&#8230; but that is a whole other issue&#8230; but put that on a cup of McDonald&#8217;s coffee the next thing you know you would need another warning label telling you not to read the warning label or you might burn yourself&#8230;which would lead to another and another and another just to cover themselves and eventually you would get a brochure of warning labels with every cup of coffee :uhyeah:
> 
> Yes I know I went off the deep end there&#8230; but I had fun




Just don't dive: Sadly you are not too far from the truth! 

("HOT S***, DON'T SPILL" should do the trick, red on a white lid...)


----------

